# Easiest bosses ever.



## Dragoon (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought since there were the "hardest" bosses ever thread I'd start one with the easiest ones.

Almost every Final Fantasy game has a boss you can kill immediately by chuckin an X Potion or Phoenix Down at them (ex. Undead Train from FF3)
And on FF: Mystic Quest the very last boss in the game you can totally fuck around with his forms lol. Keep Curing him. after maybe 3-5 heals itl do massive damage to him and skip all the way to....I think it was his spider form. Its fun to do that in my opinon. xP


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 21, 2008)

Bowser in Mario Galaxy. /thread


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 21, 2008)

mortal kombat, mega drive

:just pick that scorpion dude and constantly use his special attack..then hes dead.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 21, 2008)

Undeads in FF games are easy kills, ayup.

Meanwhile, FFXII had a simple, straightforward fight with "the leader of Judges". Gods he was easy. XD


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 21, 2008)

Dark Link in Zelda II.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 21, 2008)

Ganon in Twilight Princess. All you need to win is the fishing rod (or so i've heard; game was scratched up before I could make it...)


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

Giant Protopet in Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando.  Heavy Bouncer his sorry ass into oblivion, he won't even be able to break through the floor.

And Bowser in Super Mario Bros. 3.  Fucking cakewalk.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2008)

Bomberman 64. Kick Altair with a bomb, he falls off the edge. Sometimes he runs off by himself.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 21, 2008)

Bob the killer goldfish in Earthworm Jim, just fucking run into his bowl and he's dead, or at least flopping around on the floor.

Can't really say general scales in Starfox Adventures since... well he is killed off in favor of a lamer boss.

Timeron 2nd battle in gunstar heroes, just shoot the thing for a little bet and it's dead, though I guess the point it to see how long you can stand to fight it.

Cthon in Quake, pretty much just run a few laps around him and he dies, but at least it's more original than "shoot till it's dead" battles...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 21, 2008)

Tachyon from Tools of Destruction.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 21, 2008)

Queen Gohma in Zelda: Ocarina of Time comes to mind.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Oct 21, 2008)

Any final boss in Gradius, but then that's rather deliberate.  Its always the same, they moan, prepare, do some animations... then maybe fire the occasional shot in a straight line.

The final STAGES, however, are an incredible nightmare. ;p


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Jack of Blades in the original Fable was unreasonably easy, at least for me and my brother. the "climax" at the end of that game was a letdown for me, definitely.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2008)

Ah. Gunstar Heroes, tap jump twice, do a dive on any boss. Obliterate their HP because the dive apparently rapes them with so many hits at once. The game is still hard.


----------



## X (Oct 21, 2008)

bowser in super smash bros. melee.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 21, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Almost every Final Fantasy game has a boss you can kill immediately by chuckin an X Potion or Phoenix Down at them (ex. Undead Train from FF3)


Uh, you mean FF6.  The 'real' FF3 is out on DS now.

But agreed, what was that one water zombie dragon boss in FFX?  Two Phoenix Downs and...

My pick for one of the easiest bosses ever:  Final boss Yevon from FFX.  Seriously, this guy is a Final Boss and your party gets (seemingly permanent) Auto-Life status for the entire battle.

I also like the final boss battle in Drill Dozer.  The combination of the scene that led up to it and the actual final blow that defeats him is . . . absolutely priceless.


----------



## duo2nd (Oct 21, 2008)

Barlog in my first encounter in Cave Story. But I think Ma Pignon is much easier.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 21, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Uh, you mean FF6. The 'real' FF3 is out on DS now.
> 
> But agreed, what was that one water zombie dragon boss in FFX? Two Phoenix Downs and...
> 
> ...



Really? Awesome. I've only played all the originals. Not up to date with FF anymore. xD FF12 kinda stopped me cause i didnt like the battle system as much.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Giant Protopet in Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando.  Heavy Bouncer his sorry ass into oblivion, he won't even be able to break through the floor.


I actually encountered a glitch the first time I fought that boss... he didn't die when his HP hit zero, so the battle kept going for a _long_ time.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2008)

It's a toss-up between Bubble Man (using Metal Blade) and Wood Man (using Atomic Fire).


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 22, 2008)

OOoooo. Mega Man X. Spark Mandrill with the Shotgun Ice. Its fun! ^V^ (i gave HIM invincibility with a cheat once......and infinite wep energy for me....i went on for a good hour or so till i finally got bored rofl)


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 22, 2008)

The hidden boss in Golden Sun. I cant remember his name ~.~;


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, also remember! The final monkey combat in escape from monkey island!

Rediculously easy!


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 22, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Ganon in Twilight Princess. All you need to win is the fishing rod (or so i've heard; game was scratched up before I could make it...)


It makes an already easy fight easier... if you played the Wii version. Idk why the Gamecube version of that battle was sort of difficult. In any case easiest Ganon battle and to be honest the easiest boss battle goes to the 30 second death Ganon



Silibus said:


> The hidden boss in Golden Sun. I cant remember his name ~.~;


Deadbeard or Dullahan? Regardless SUMMON RUSH!



Stratadrake said:


> Uh, you mean FF6.  The 'real' FF3 is out on DS now.
> 
> But agreed, what was that one water zombie dragon boss in FFX?  Two Phoenix Downs and...
> 
> ...


Evrae Altana was the name of the wyrm zombie dragon water thing.

Being the narcoleptic self that I am, I fell asleep through the Yu Yevon battle, and I still managed to beat it in my sleep, granted it was a 2 hour battle.



Dragoon said:


> Really? Awesome. I've only played all the originals. Not up to date with FF anymore. xD FF12 kinda stopped me cause i didnt like the battle system as much.


FFXII had one of the better storylines, though it was a complete ripoff of the original Star Wars trilogy, not that that was bad or anything. Saying that FFXII was bad for being a Star Wars ripoff is like saying FFT was bad for using a Shakespearean motif.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 22, 2008)

Runefox said:


> It's a toss-up between Bubble Man (using Metal Blade) and Wood Man (using Atomic Fire).



Metal Man using Metal Blade, easiest Mega Man boss EVAR.


----------



## Madness (Oct 22, 2008)

Mithos in his final form in Tales of Symphonia. I just played keepy uppy with him until he keeled over dead.


----------



## Sernion (Oct 22, 2008)

"The End" from Metal Gear Solid3
Meet the boss, save the game, fast forward the digital clock in PS2, load the game and there. He's dead. 
It was really humorous.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2008)

Runefox said:


> It's a toss-up between Bubble Man (using Metal Blade) and Wood Man (using Atomic Fire).


^^ What Kajet said.



WhiteHowl said:


> Being the narcoleptic self that I am, I fell asleep through the Yu Yevon battle, and I still managed to beat it in my sleep, granted it was a 2 hour battle.


That's the thing about FFX, since the battle system is truly turn-based you can fall asleep and it will just sit there waiting for you to wake up.  Not like FF4 thru 9 and FFX-2 where the enemies will continue mauling at you (or FF12 where that still happens but your characters will at least fight back according to their Gambits).

I happened to like FF12's battle system for a variety of reasons, a big one being that it you could wander around the environment (mostly) uninterrupted, and the music wasn't CONSTANTLY switching in and out of the "battle music", and another being that when you told a character to "Attack" they would *continue attacking* turn after turn, you didn't have to spam the Attack command throughout 90% of your battles.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 22, 2008)

Orochi in Okami.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 22, 2008)

Baby bowser from Yoshi Story (N64)  Super Happy Heart right beside you giving invincibility.

Captain Gordon (37th defender of Earth) from Disgaea 1 (PS2 and now on DS)  
And for that matter, Midboss.

Dark Friday MKII from Disgaea 2 (PS2)  Gotta love poison and paralysis.  Help ya defeat a lv 100 way before your time.

Psycho Mantis from MGS (PS1)  Keeping Meryl alive was the hardest part, and I just chucked her to the ground.

And personally, every boss except the God Generals in Tales of the Abyss (PS2)  Hell, even the final boss wasn't that hard.  Once you get the free-run ability, you can dodge nearly every attack.  I love running in circles being chased while the enemy is getting pounded by my teammates.  When he turns around to attack them, it's my turn to show off.  Two words:  Mystic artes.


----------



## nurematsu (Oct 22, 2008)

I just found out the other night that the Air Shooter rapes Crashman in Megaman2


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 22, 2008)

Currently all the bosses in Sonic Chronicles have seemed pretty trivial if you asked me. I've managed to kill a few of them within 1-2 rounds almost. Except for Shade, who took a few cause she summoned allies.


There is a trick to making it so that you take no damage from the final bosses of Tactics Ogre and Knight of Lodis. While the one in Tactics Ogre's strong enough to smack around a level 50 party if he chooses to do so, if you just kill his minions and have someone use Fudo on him (or use a summon and place it so that it'll ONLY hit him) he won't even leave a scratch on the party. 

Now in Knight of Lodis, Shaher falls victim to the same trick. If you just attack the minions and have Saia cast Enfeeble on him (or Atropos, but then you get sheared and need to have someone healbot them) he won't even use any of his attacks...and if you're like early 40's like I was (I played a lot) then some of his attacks like Cataclysm will actually help you more than hurt you. 


And every boss is easy, Soren? What about Nebilim? (cept on Normal where she only uses Big Bang) Van still actually was one of the hardest battles for me but it was actually fun and you really deserve a good fight against him.

But I am NOT gonna tell you to up the difficulty if yo uwant a challenge, Soren. Tales of the Abyss's difficulty seems to make it so that unless you're leveled properly you won't deal more than 1 point of damage.


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 22, 2008)

All the Lavos forms before the last one, Chrono Trigger.

1) Equip a BlackRock on Magus.
2) Put Lucca and Marle in the party.
3) Spam DarkEternal
4) Heal MP and HP as necessary.
5) ?????
6) Reach final form and get your ass kicked while attempting the above strategy.

Also, pretty much everything in Chrono Cross was weak. Not to mention that you could RUN FROM EVERY BOSS to re-equip >__<

The final bosses in Mother 1 + 2, though that goes without saying, 'm I right?

Hoggmeiser in Disgaea, 'cuz the Wall of Meat never attacked and his other people were weak.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 22, 2008)

The lego games bosses. YOU DON'T DIE!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 22, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> The lego games bosses. YOU DON'T DIE!


 
Uhh, yes you do. You just don't stop coming back!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 22, 2008)

Elite 4 in all pokemon games.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 22, 2008)

skittle said:


> Orochi in Okami.


this


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Metal Man using Metal Blade, easiest Mega Man boss EVAR.



I'm not sure I'd call him a boss the second time around...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> The lego games bosses. YOU DON'T DIE!


But at least the LEGO game bosses forced you to pursue from room to room after them.  They're not like tutorial-grade easy.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 22, 2008)

Lifevirus from Megaman Battle Network 1.

Seriously, you can kill him almost instantly if you have a good folder.


----------



## Takun (Oct 22, 2008)

Quick Man using Flash Stop in MM2.  Then again, ANY boss is easy if you have the right weapon already in Megaman.


----------



## Ikaeru (Oct 22, 2008)

Stone golem from Gunstar Superheroes... It doesn't hurt you. There is no time limit. It dies in ten seconds.

Or, Crimson Helm in Okami. I believe him to be even easier than Orochi due to the fact that Orochi has three stages of combat, whereas Crimson Helm dies in three movments. (Four if you include watching him die.) "Giant Excorcism sheet, wind, 'nother giant excorcism sheet, watch it die."


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 22, 2008)

Okami was full of terribly easy boss fights. However, my striving to collect all the beads turned the game into something challenging.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Okami was full of terribly easy boss fights. However, my striving to collect all the beads turned the game into something challenging.


Agreed, Ninetails was the only boss that gave me any real trouble the first time around.

But this hidden Demon Gate battles are murder, the one in Kamui especially.  I never did survive that Waka + Evil Rao tag-team....


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 23, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Agreed, Ninetails was the only boss that gave me any real trouble the first time around.
> 
> But this hidden Demon Gate battles are murder, the one in Kamui especially.  I never did survive that Waka + Evil Rao tag-team....


I almost died during the Satomi Clan Dog Gauntlet.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Oct 23, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> And every boss is easy, Soren? What about Nebilim? (cept on Normal where she only uses Big Bang) Van still actually was one of the hardest battles for me but it was actually fun and you really deserve a good fight against him.
> 
> But I am NOT gonna tell you to up the difficulty if yo uwant a challenge, Soren. Tales of the Abyss's difficulty seems to make it so that unless you're leveled properly you won't deal more than 1 point of damage.



I was on normal, but haven't faced Nebilim yet.  And she's supposed to be a major pain, I know.  And going through a second time, I played on hard.  The bosses took longer, but I still took them down with minimal damage.  Hell, Whatever Dist's robots are called, the one on the boat, well on hard, everyone was only doing 1 point of damage (except Jade, lucky prick) and it took awhile, but it wasn't that hard.  No one falled in battle.

And even that mutated spider thing in the old factory, I did lose guys there, and it was just Luke and Tear, but really, it was just endurance.  If I had other people playing with me, no boss would have a chance (assuming they're alone)  Comboing bosses to insane amounts with others is too easy and the enemies can't even break out of it.

They only problem I had was with Sync and Largo.  Doing one point of damage to these two made things difficult.  Espessially the fact that an arcane arte from Sync could decimate the party if buched together.  

But on normal, these guys are pushovers.  And Nebilim in any Tales game is supposed to be harder than even the final boss.


----------



## Estidel (Oct 23, 2008)

Any Disgaea 2 boss, considering almost every basic map in that game can be completed with a caster with the enemies being too far away to even acknowledge you.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Fear in MGS3.

Just put on your thermal goggles and follow him in first-person view and he's dead


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 23, 2008)

Chaos, at the end of Final Fantasy 1.  You get through that hellishly long dungeon where all the monsters can potentially instantly kill your people (and of course you can only revive them a set number of times to 1 hit point), and then you fight him and kill him in, like, two rounds.  LAME.



> Bob the killer goldfish in Earthworm Jim, just fucking run into his bowl and he's dead, or at least flopping around on the floor.


Heh heh... I think they were trying to give you relief after those nasty floating around in the uncontrollable bubble-craft parts.  Maybe I'm a retarded driver or something, but I still have a really hard time beating those levels.
He's in Earthworm Jim II as well.  In that one, you walk up to him, pick him out of his bowl, and eat him.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 23, 2008)

First meeting with Mysterio in SpiderMan 2.  XD


----------



## Azure (Oct 23, 2008)

Ganon in the Zelda CDi series.  Watch this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaHlUlWHNTo

Or this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imlyVV0yYKo&feature=related

YOU WILL DIE!!! Mah boi!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 23, 2008)

Might've been mention already.

*Cyberdemon in Doom 3*
Run around in circles round the area. Kill the monsters that spawn. Use the cube thing. Repeat until dead. Maybe if he tried spawning something better than a fucking _imp_ he might've been an interesting boss.

*End boss in Quake 2
*Go behind pillar so he can't shoot you. Strafe out, fire gun, strafe back before he can shoot you. Repeat. Yawn.

*Shub-jelly-niggawatts (Quake end boss thing)
*Technically the easiest boss ever, since it can't actually attack you. The only challenge is figuring out what you have to do.

And probably loads more I can't remember right now.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 23, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> But on normal, these guys are pushovers.  And Nebilim in any Tales game is supposed to be harder than even the final boss.



Cept for Abyssion.  you can even solo him with Raine. 

Now if you're going to consider the 3rd final boss of Tales of Vesperia a Nebilim....(He uses healing circle, is harder to stun, uses sealed artes constantly, and uses Brave Vesperia so he heals a a LOT of health)


----------



## pheonix (Oct 23, 2008)

Watch this, you literally don't press a single button to kill the first boss. the last boss in the game is ridiculously easy as well. you hit him once and he dies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymz388ojJiw&feature=related 1:55

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh-tMnmtOHM&feature=related 8:00


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 23, 2008)

Yu Yevon, and the last version of Sephiroth.

You cannot die! It's not possible! It makes the battles pointless.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 24, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yu Yevon, and the last version of Sephiroth.


If you're referring to that moment where Cloud kills Seph with Omnislash, that wasn't even a boss battle, it was more of a scripted event.  The "real" Sephiroth boss battle was, of course, your party vs. Savior Sephiroth.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh, I gotta nominate Dread Slime from _Secret of Mana_ as one of the easiest bosses ever.  For a late-game boss, it relies exclusively upon magic attacks so all you need to do is simply cast Wall on yourself and it'll Lv.7 Acid Storm itself to death.


----------



## Dragoon (Oct 25, 2008)

I nominate the Killer Mantis in Secret of Mana. I know it's more of a scripted battle but you do get a sword orb from him so technically he can be called a boss. He might've been annoying knockin you down over and over but you could leave it there constantly hittin the A button and you'd EVENTUALLY win lol.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 26, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I nominate the Killer Mantis in Secret of Mana. I know it's more of a scripted battle but you do get a sword orb from him so technically he can be called a boss. He might've been annoying knockin you down over and over but you could leave it there constantly hittin the A button and you'd EVENTUALLY win lol.



And even if you do "die", the mystery guy revives you every time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2008)

The Hypo dude in Metal Gear Acid 2.
Didn't really have a spectacular deck and he went down in basically 4-5 turns.


----------



## Dayken (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> I nominate the Killer Mantis in Secret of Mana. I know it's more of a scripted battle but you do get a sword orb from him so technically he can be called a boss. He might've been annoying knockin you down over and over but you could leave it there constantly hittin the A button and you'd EVENTUALLY win lol.



Pretty much every boss in Secret of Mana after you started learning spells was fairly easy, especially since you could just stack the damage.

Also, the Dark King in Final Fantasy Mystic Quest. He was the final boss, had 40,000 HP and had to potential to lop 800 HP (which in that game was a fuckton) per hit. Sounds about right, until you realize that *you can kill him simply by "attacking" with Cure twice*, because it delivers *23,000 damage* to him.

Then again, that entire game was a fucking joke.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Oct 27, 2008)

afnir and grabac(ace combat 5)


----------



## AdventBahamut (Oct 27, 2008)

(not counting undead bosses in RPGs and Yu Yevon)

FFIV's CPU

Doom 3's Cyberdemon

The Pirates in FF1


----------



## Kajet (Oct 27, 2008)

Tails' Adventure, the Volcanic Tunnel boss that you fight for the extra armor item, sure you can go the normal way, fight him head on and need to hit him twenty some times or you can sneak around to his back and hit him five times with him unable to counter attack.


----------



## Beck (Oct 27, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Might've been mention already.
> 
> *Cyberdemon in Doom 3*
> Run around in circles round the area. Kill the monsters that spawn. Use the cube thing. Repeat until dead. Maybe if he tried spawning something better than a fucking _imp_ he might've been an interesting boss.



/agree
After wasting weeks getting there, I was thoroughly upset at the lack of challenge he presented. In fact, I beat him first try without taking any damage. My ass got handed to me on more occasions from my fingers flying away from my keyboard as the scary Cherubs came for me more than anything else =[


----------



## Kalianos (Oct 27, 2008)

Megaman Juno in MM legends...I mean seriously even his second form was crap (Though scared me a little when he popped out when I was 7)


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2008)

Dayken said:


> Pretty much every boss in Secret of Mana after you started learning spells was fairly easy, especially since you could just stack the damage.



Spamming your spellcasting is a dirty cheap (though effective) tactic.  That's what they fixed the spell system in SD3 (pausing all action during a spell, no queueing of several hits into a single damage number, etc).

Of course, it works both ways -- yes, it totally sucks when those Chess Knights lunge you after doing Speed Up on themselves (multiple hits stacking to lethal damage in an instant), or if your lead character gets spammed by a group of enemies . . . I've seen the main character take 5+ hits in a row and still not be able to get back on his feet before the next hit lands.


----------



## Dayken (Oct 29, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Spamming your spellcasting is a dirty cheap (though effective) tactic.  That's what they fixed the spell system in SD3 (pausing all action during a spell, no queueing of several hits into a single damage number, etc).
> 
> Of course, it works both ways -- yes, it totally sucks when those Chess Knights lunge you after doing Speed Up on themselves (multiple hits stacking to lethal damage in an instant), or if your lead character gets spammed by a group of enemies . . . I've seen the main character take 5+ hits in a row and still not be able to get back on his feet before the next hit lands.



To be fair (and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), but the majority of the bosses after the Biting Lizard seemed to programmed in a way that fighting solely hand to hand would result in you get raped three ways to Sunday. Agreed on those damn Chess Knights though, Secret of Mana was broken despite being so much fun.


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 29, 2008)

While Kingdom Hearts II had shitloads of easy bosses, Xaldin was a motherfucking pain in the ASS.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 29, 2008)

I actually had far more difficulty with Xaldin on normal than I did on proud mode. Oo There may have been the whole "Okay I know how to do this now" counting but I actually had a much harder time on Normal than proud mode...okay except for the beginning, mostly cause I did Beast's castle first. (I wanted to get cure first. >.>)


Speaking of easy bosses...How about Dark Lich in Seiken Denesetsu 3 since it got mentioned? I think out of all the three final bosses (Archdemon, Dragon emperor, and DArk Lich) that he's the easiest one. I know the archdemon can easily screw your characters up in the first form but in the second it's more or less a beatdown. 

Dark lich on the other hand I more or less beat him very easily. I mean, sure after getting smacked around by a few later bosses who'd counter my ultra-super-sexy-chocolately-freeze-the-screen moves with their own ultra-super-sexy-chocolatey-freeze-the-screen moves there's not really that much but I may have been overleveled...and I of course had Kevin, Carlie, and Lise which I pretty much think is the best party in the game if you ask me. >.> LISE ROCKS.


----------



## Bladekitty (Oct 29, 2008)

The countess (or whatever her name is) in Act 1 of Diablo II. Like 3-4 hits and she's down.

Alin warship thing in Crysis (the "final boss"). Duck, shoot, duck, shoot...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2008)

Dayken said:


> To be fair (and feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), but the majority of the bosses after the Biting Lizard seemed to programmed in a way that fighting solely hand to hand would result in you get raped three ways to Sunday. Agreed on those damn Chess Knights though, Secret of Mana was broken despite being so much fun.


Top of the line armor + Mana Fortress, most enemies can barely hit you but you get to those Master Ninjas and if they get lucky you're dead in three hits.  Ouch.

But on the opposite token...



			
				Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> I mean, sure after getting smacked around by a few later bosses who'd counter my ultra-super-sexy-chocolately-freeze-the-screen moves with their own ultra-super-sexy-chocolatey-freeze-the-screen moves there's not really that much but I may have been overleveled...and I of course had Kevin, Carlie, and Lise which I pretty much think is the best party in the game if you ask me. >.> LISE ROCKS.


I never did beat the DarkShine Knight (party: Duran, Lise, and I forgot whom else) because of that.  I found that if you just set your entire party to use only Lv.1 techs then the battle becomes a whole lot easier because you don't have to deal with all those power counterattacks.  (Jagan in fact fell quite easily to my party of Lise, Hawk, and Duran).

I'm currently experimenting with several parties, but one of my favorites so far is Hawk + Lise + Carlie.  They all have jumping victory animations.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> While Kingdom Hearts II had shitloads of easy bosses, Xaldin was a motherfucking pain in the ASS.



Xaldin cost me a few Game Overs, and that was even with Mickey's help, too.  His special attack where he transforms those spears into a giant dragon and blasts you with air, I ultimately discovered that since it's damn near impossible to dodge, you should stand at long range and it'll sweep over you with just 1-2 hits rather than 4-5 that you'll endure at close range.

I'd say Xigbar gave me more trouble than Xaldin, but (somehow) fewer Game Overs.  Maybe it was because I had the "Second Chance" type ability (what was the one that worked against combo hits?) equipped so his strongest attack just couldn't kill me, I always survived it with 1 HP and enough MP to heal up.


----------



## CerberusWhitefur (Oct 29, 2008)

"You've just met a level five onix!"

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/LevelFiveOnix


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 29, 2008)

CerberusWhitefur said:


> "You've just met a level five onix!"
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/LevelFiveOnix



Like a Tonberry in FFX-2.  Talk about shameful...


----------



## Dayken (Oct 29, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Top of the line armor + Mana Fortress, most enemies can barely hit you but you get to those Master Ninjas and if they get lucky you're dead in three hits.  Ouch.



Argh, you're right, my bad. It's been way too long since I've actually played all the way to the Mana Fortress.

I just finished fighting Wallman in Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia and felt he fit this thread. He only has one attack and it's easy to avoid, but he heals himself for HP in the 4 digits regularly. However, once you figure out that you're supposed to just find a safe spot and absorb the glyph that periodically appears, he dies instantly. A trick boss in a Castlevania game, go figure.


----------



## shkkf (Oct 29, 2008)

One of thÃ© easiest bosses ever for me was the Protopet from R&C Going Commando... My god that was an easy target. His atatcks were very easy to evade and if you had the rhyno, then he was dead in like 10 sec and els he would die in like 2-4 min!


----------



## Adrimor (Oct 29, 2008)

shkkf said:


> One of thÃ© easiest bosses ever for me was the Protopet from R&C Going Commando... My god that was an easy target. His atatcks were very easy to evade and if you had the rhyno, then he was dead in like 10 sec and els he would die in like 2-4 min!



Tachyon in R+C Futures was ridiculously easier, I'd guess--I'm NOT good at Ratchet and Clank, but I never even HAD to evade. Just get RYNO IV v3 or higher, lock on, and profit--I killed him without getting hit once, and had about 75% of my ammo left.

"Challenge mode" was an utter misnomer, too, sadly =/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 29, 2008)

shkkf said:


> One of thÃ© easiest bosses ever for me was the Protopet from R&C Going Commando... My god that was an easy target. His atatcks were very easy to evade and if you had the rhyno, then he was dead in like 10 sec and els he would die in like 2-4 min!



LOMBAX!

----
Otto Destruct as well.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 30, 2008)

> Argh, you're right, my bad. It's been way too long since I've actually played all the way to the Mana Fortress.


Try getting through the Pure Land without the expensive armor from Neko's, and the enemies inflict at least 100-200 typical damage _per hit_.  OUCH.



shkkf said:


> One of thÃ© easiest bosses ever for me was the Protopet from R&C Going Commando... My god that was an easy target. His atatcks were very easy to evade and if you had the rhyno, then he was dead in like 10 sec and els he would die in like 2-4 min!


You cheat, everybody knows that the R.Y.N.O. is the deliberately hard-to-get gamebreaking weapon of the R&C universe.  Try beating him with standard artillery only (or if you want a real challenge, just your wrench).


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Corpser from Gears of War.  Even on Insane difficulty it's basically the same as Casual.

Then theres Guilty Spark in Halo 3 and Lucien in Fable 2, if you can even call them "bosses".


----------



## Tycho (Oct 31, 2008)

shkkf said:


> One of thÃ© easiest bosses ever for me was the Protopet from R&C Going Commando... My god that was an easy target. His atatcks were very easy to evade and if you had the rhyno, then he was dead in like 10 sec and els he would die in like 2-4 min!



RYNO II is for wimps.  Use the Heavy Bouncer.



Stratadrake said:


> You cheat, everybody knows that the R.Y.N.O. is the deliberately hard-to-get gamebreaking weapon of the R&C universe.  Try beating him with standard artillery only (or if you want a real challenge, just your wrench).



Or this.

Wrenchninja FTW.

(The RY3NO for Up Your Arsenal sucked compared to the RYNO II in Going Commando BTW, IMO... what's with that?)


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 3, 2008)

Easiest boss for me was Armogohma from Twilight Princess. I mean, seriously..

Wait for eye to open. Shoot arrow. Watch it fall. Make the statue punch it. Repeat two more times. (Not spoiling what comes next)


----------



## Nickk (Nov 7, 2008)

Every boss in every Nintendo game ever.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 7, 2008)

There is one on an incredable hulk game, one hit, he's dead. He doesn't even go after you. P-easy


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Every boss in every Nintendo game ever.


Somehow, I don't think that Culex and Veran count.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 7, 2008)

The guy that organized the bank robbery in SiN before you patch it.
He stands in the corner and does nothing :S


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Nov 7, 2008)

the plant boss in DMC4 with Nero I got hit twice agaisnt her on my first go


----------



## Yellowdragon78 (Nov 7, 2008)

i think dr.robotnik/dr. eggman(Sonic series)
is very easy boss..


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2008)

Robotnik wasn't "a" boss in the classic Sonic games, he was EVERY boss.



Jack_Haystack said:


> the plant boss in DMC4 with Nero I got hit twice agaisnt her on my first go


Which reminds me, Furiataurus from Devil May Cry 2.  Dante's guns outrange all of the boss's attacks (at least in Normal mode).  I just hung back and peppered him with lead until he went down.


----------



## TheComet (Nov 8, 2008)

Hel in Too Human

Well...at least for my maxed out Commando XD I can take her down to near death before she teleports the first time
Then again, I have +30% slug fire rate and on top of that both firing rate skills I have are at either 12 or 13, I fire as fast as my framerate dictates!

Lucien in Fable II

To sum it up, I didn't even attack. lol.


Final Darth Vader fight in Star Wars: Force Unleashed (the "bad guy" boss)

you can keep him stunned and unable to attack the whole fight

Spider Walker in TimeShift
3 or 4 shots it goes down, bad guy dies in cinematic, woohoo?

lvl 70 Warlocks in WoW
I mean come on...I 1-2 punch these guys with my lvl68 feral druid :O
lvl 70 Rogues on the other hand...are a slightly different story...I hate being stunned all the way up to death D:


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 8, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Which reminds me, Furiataurus from Devil May Cry 2.  Dante's guns outrange all of the boss's attacks (at least in Normal mode).  I just hung back and peppered him with lead until he went down.


I did that for every boss in that game ^_^
Seriously, is it me, or was DMC2 the only Devil May Cry game where the default guns were actually useful as weapons?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 8, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> I did that for every boss in that game ^_^
> Seriously, is it me, or was DMC2 the only Devil May Cry game where the default guns were actually useful as weapons?



In DMC1, the only gun that I really considered "useful" was the grenade launcher because it actually knocked the enemies around (even on Dante Must Die mode), and you could jump or roll to cheat around its otherwise long reload time.  The only boss in DMC2 that really gave me trouble (again, Normal mode) was that one warrior with the spear and two wolves, and the end final boss.


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 8, 2008)

mysterio in spiderman 2, he has about 3 health bars, but one punch kills him.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 8, 2008)

Giga Bowser (Koopa) in Melee as Purin (Jigglypuff).

Rockman (Megaman) Juno in Rockman DASH (Megaman Legends) (Both forms) with or without Shining Laser.


----------



## Dragoon (Nov 8, 2008)

Silverstreak said:


> Easiest boss for me was Armogohma from Twilight Princess. I mean, seriously..
> 
> Wait for eye to open. Shoot arrow. Watch it fall. Make the statue punch it. Repeat two more times. (Not spoiling what comes next)



lol how she kindve "hid" so it could be hard to "target" her? xD it was funny when i realized thats what the developers were tryin to do.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 8, 2008)

Nickk said:


> Every boss in every Nintendo game ever.




What about Exor? Was I just underleveled or does that not count since Square-Enix made that? (If it does, then include Dullahan in Golden Sun)


----------



## AlexX (Nov 8, 2008)

Eh, I hear Dullahan isn't that hard once you get the pattern down.

Anyways, I'm going to toss in Tenshi Hinanai from Scarlet Weather Rhapsody. For being the final boss of a Touhou game (even if it is a fighter), you'd have expected slightly less predictable and avoidable spell cards... Iku Nagae was pretty tough, though (mostly her second to last spell card... She's invicible during it and her attackbox is so huge that dodging is almost impossible for larger girls like Sakuya).


----------



## Adrimor (Nov 9, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> In DMC1, the only gun that I really considered "useful" was the grenade launcher because it actually knocked the enemies around (even on Dante Must Die mode), and you could jump or roll to cheat around its otherwise long reload time.  The only boss in DMC2 that really gave me trouble (again, Normal mode) was that one warrior with the spear and two wolves, and the end final boss.


Right. So the default guns sucked outside DMC2.


----------

